# Can someone help



## Smulax (Feb 7, 2016)

I have a friend who wants a specific blank but I have no idea where to find one or how to make it.  He wants walnut with a  silver diamond inlay. Can someone please help.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 7, 2016)

That will require some one with a cnc machine to do an inlay blank. You won't find a commercial one for sure. Cheaper way out is a decal. Do a photoshop drawing and print.


----------



## Smulax (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks. That's what I thought, a CNC would be needed. Does anyone here know where I might find someone? Would a pen blank inlay company like  wood and whimsies make one? I like the decal idea but I'm going to try to find an inlay first.


----------

